# V-te's first blindfold solve! :D



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay!!! Thanks to everyone that supported me, and gave me advice to help me achieve this. Now, to get faster... =)


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 28, 2009)

congrats. how long did it take you?


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> congrats. how long did it take you?



Total was 54:55.40. Execution was probably about 3 or 4 mins... I'm not sure, 
5th attempt, 1st success! =)


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 28, 2009)

Gotta work on those titles...

lol congrats, the feeling of solving it blind the first time _might_ be greater than the first solve. :O


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations, the first successful blindfold solve is very rewarding. Was that method Old Pochmann?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 28, 2009)

Good job dude  Better title though, please.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Will work on the title, I was just excited. 

@aronpm: Yes it was Old Pochman. I think I'm going to stick with it until I feel more comfortable with it.

@IamWeb: Yes it is=) Yay better.


----------



## Weston (Nov 28, 2009)

First time BLD videos are among my favorite to watch. 
My first success was sub 6 minutes. hehehe
But I did it a little at a time. Like first CO, then CO+CP then CO+CP+4 Edges Etc. 

What memo system did you use?


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> First time BLD videos are among my favorite to watch.
> My first success was sub 6 minutes. hehehe
> But I did it a little at a time. Like first CO, then CO+CP then CO+CP+4 Edges Etc.
> 
> What memo system did you use?




I give the colors a different name, and memorize it in a story way. 

(Eg[pink is my red] GP-YG-RB would be Green Peas, Yellow Grass, RoB.) 

I'm trying to find a better system; I read about the method of loci, but I don't really understand how I can visualize the pieces in the locus. I've also heard about the letter pair system (eg YRZM) How does that work?


----------



## Zubon (Nov 28, 2009)

My first complete blind solve without writing a memo was the greatest experience. My first try was also my first success.

Now I always mess up the solution and need to practice a lot more, but the first time thrill was amazing.


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't visualize pieces. It's only gonna slow you down.

Make a direct mental connection between, for instance, "Yellow Grass" and the setup moves for that piece without having to be aware of the physical position of that piece.

I'm not even half as good as the best in BLD yet, but I still think I'm in a pretty good position to give you some advice that worked for me, so just take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

blah said:


> Don't visualize pieces. It's only gonna slow you down.
> 
> Make a direct mental connection between, for instance, "Yellow Grass" and the setup moves for that piece without having to be aware of the physical position of that piece.
> 
> I'm not even half as good as the best in BLD yet, but I still think I'm in a pretty good position to give you some advice that worked for me, so just take it with a pinch of salt



Thanks Blah, will do. =) I'll have to revise my system


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2009)

blah said:


> Don't visualize pieces. It's only gonna slow you down.
> 
> Make a direct mental connection between, for instance, "Yellow Grass" and the setup moves for that piece without having to be aware of the physical position of that piece.
> 
> I'm not even half as good as the best in BLD yet, but I still think I'm in a pretty good position to give you some advice that worked for me, so just take it with a pinch of salt


Yeah, I tried that (numbers). Then I dropped it because visualization was faster.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

No way! I can't believe you beat me!

I need to get this blind solving down.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 28, 2009)

hey really nice, work on memo =P


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 28, 2009)

Great work, the first time you remove your blindfold and there's a solved cube infront of you is awsome.


I don't wanna spoil the moment, but in the future you need to improve your memory heaps.
Overall, well done.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 28, 2009)

Great dude, congrats !


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > congrats. how long did it take you?
> ...



54:55.40 is this seconds, minutes, or hours


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool Frog said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > ElderKingpin said:
> ...


54min, 55sec, 40milisec


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats. My first solve took about the same time. Now you can probably go much faster simply because you don't care that much anymore.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Cool Frog said:
> 
> 
> > 54:55.40 is this seconds, minutes, or hours
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_system#Prefixes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_system#Prefixes


Gah! This again. 
centisecond? Sounds so odd.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Nov 28, 2009)

Dude, that's awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 28, 2009)

blah said:


> Don't visualize pieces. It's only gonna slow you down.
> 
> Make a direct mental connection between, for instance, "Yellow Grass" and the setup moves for that piece without having to be aware of the physical position of that piece.
> 
> I'm not even half as good as the best in BLD yet, but I still think I'm in a pretty good position to give you some advice that worked for me, so just take it with a pinch of salt



First of all, you're awesome Chester! Sub 1 is very very good. 

Second, I've never really thought about making that "mental connection." I memorize using letters for each position and then pair them up in 4s, making 4 letter words and sounding it out. If my word was "blah" I would picture the sticker at position "b" and then think of the setup moves needed to get it to the buffer. If I understood correctly you mean to "learn" the setup moves for each position and be able to immediately associate those few moves with that position? I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't visualize pieces. It's only gonna slow you down.
> ...


"Learn" the setup moves for each *letter* and be able to immediately associate those few moves with that *letter*. Don't even bother with positions - takes too much thinking in my opinion


----------



## Anthony (Nov 28, 2009)

blah said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant. lol. Alright, thanks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2009)

lol i have the same lamp in your parents' bedroom


----------



## bucsan (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations. I remember my first success. It was about 7 minutes. One more BLD solver


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol. Thanks for all the advice and support guys. =) I will work on my memo, and hopefully, by this time next year, I'll have a 4x4 BLD (If I ever understand commutators..) 

@ Stefan. Thanks for making this method really simple.


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> Lol. Thanks for all the advice and support guys. =) I will work on my memo, and hopefully, by this time next year, I'll have a 4x4 BLD (If I ever understand commutators..)
> 
> @ Stefan. Thanks for making this method really simple.



Commutators are not necessary for big cubes BLD. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

blah said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Thanks for all the advice and support guys. =) I will work on my memo, and hopefully, by this time next year, I'll have a 4x4 BLD (If I ever understand commutators..)
> ...



Hmm.. Interesting. Thanks Blah. =) I have heard that commutators do help though.... how much help are they in big cubes BLD?


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

Commutators = thinking. In general, thinking = slow.

But currently, the guys using pure commutators are much faster than the guys who use "shooting" methods. There's only one explanation I can think of: The commutator guys have been around MUCH longer and have gotten so used to their method that it's essentially braindead. Or does anyone have any other insights that did not occur to me?


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

In the website you gave me, I don't understand what he means when he talks about oblique centers, and the notation is throwing me a bit off too... τρφλβδ. What does he mean by that?


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

Those only exist in 6x6x6 and 7x7x7.


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

Tau Rho Phi Lambda Beta Delta = Top Right Front Left Back Down. That's what I think it is anyway, ask Lucas to be sure.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

blah said:


> Tau Rho Phi Lambda Beta Delta = Top Right Front Left Back Down. That's what I think it is anyway, ask Lucas to be sure.



Oh ok. Now I understand. Thanks =)


----------



## mr.onehanded (Nov 29, 2009)

There's a thread for this.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2009)

V-te said:


> @ Stefan. Thanks for making this method really simple.


Well, thinking is exhausting, I just didn't want to do that anymore.



daniel0731ex said:


> lol i have the same lamp in your parents' bedroom


How did you manage to put it there?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice job.
Oh, I have to get my first success it was my new years resolution.


----------

